

Dictionary of Navy Slang [pdf] - pmoriarty
http://goatlocker.org/resources/nav/navyslang.pdf

======
jedc
Former submariner here. I'm glad they included my favorite Navy definition,
which I think can be important for startups, too.

"50/50/90: Used to describe the phenomenon whereby a question that
statistically has a 50/50 chance of being answered correctly is actually
answered incorrectly 90% of the time. Used primarily in reference to nuclear
operators, who tend to over-think ("nuke") a problem."

------
gk1
One of the first things to hit me when I began working for the Navy was the
frustrating amount of acronyms and slang they used. And I'm talking about the
engineering headquarters (a very white-collar place), not some base or ship.

At first it frustrates the heck out of you, because you have to look up
definitions all the time. Then, before you even realize, you're talking just
like everybody else and nobody outside of your organization can understand
you.

And I came to the Navy with seagoing experience and education... I can't
imagine how confusing the language must be to someone coming from, say, a
regular engineering school.

------
nobullet
"Beer ticket" is hilarious. I will be in the same situation up on arriving to
my motherhood: I've been abroad for 3 years already and devaluation of the
local ruble is about 10%/year. Good beer could cost more than 100 000 in local
currency.

------
Bahamut
Did not know the Navy also had such slang - here's some from the Marine Corps:
[http://4mermarine.com/USMC/dictionary.html](http://4mermarine.com/USMC/dictionary.html)

------
iPhone1
As a submariner, this is very accurate.

